#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  AIEEE 2012 Scheme of Paper | Scheme of Paper for AIEEE 2012

## nitiarora

*Scheme of Examination*

 Entrance examination would consist of two papers i.e. 1st paper consisting of three parts of Physics, Chemistry and Mathematics of equal weight age with objective type questions for B.E/B.Tech courses in offline/online mode and 2nd paper  consisting of Mathematics, Aptitude Test and Drawing for B.Architecture and B. Planning in offline mode. The Aptitude Test is designed to evaluate candidates perception, imagination, observation, creativity and architectural awareness.


* Scoring and Negative Marking*
There will be objective type questions with four options having single correct answer. For each incorrect response, one fourth (1/4) of the total marks allotted to the question would be deducted. No deduction from the total score will, however, be made if no response is indicated for an item in the answer sheet.

The candidates appearing for Offline Exam are advised not to attempt such item in the answer sheet if they are not sure of the correct response. More than one answer indicated against a question will be deemed as incorrect response and will be negatively marked.

 All objective type questions are required to be answered on specially designed machine gradable answer sheets. Answers are to be marked using ball point pen (black/blue) only. For the purpose of evaluation, Test Booklet Code as
printed in the Answer Sheet on Side-2 will be accepted as final.





  Similar Threads: AIEEE 2012 Rank Prediction - Expected ranks for AIEEE 2012 AIEEE 2012 solved paper - Answers & solutions key for AIEEE 2012 -  SOLUTIONS ADDED! AIEEE 2012 Pre counselling procedure | AIEEE 2012 Pre-allotment steps AIEEE 2012 Admisisons Flowchart | AIEEE 2012 Admission Procedure Diagram AIEEE 2012 Admission to Allotted Institute | AIEEE 2012 Admisison

----------

